# [November 10, 2017] Indiana State (0-0) at Indiana (0-0)



## Jason Svoboda

vs. 






*Indiana State Sycamores (0-0) vs. Indiana Hoosiers (0-0)

*​*Assembly Hall - Bloomington, IN
Friday, November 10, 2017
​7:00 PM EST Tip​*


----------



## CicrtckySycamore

Jason Svoboda said:


> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indiana State Sycamores (0-0) vs. Indiana Hoosiers (0-0)
> 
> *​*Assembly Hall - Bloomington, IN
> Friday, November 10, 2017
> ​7:00 PM EST Tip​*



Big Ten Network Plus?


----------



## TreeTop

CicrtckySycamore said:


> Big Ten Network Plus?



Correct, Big Ten Network Plus.

Here's the link to purchase a subscription so you can watch the game online.

It's the only option to watch it...

https://www.btn2go.com/packages?type=0


----------



## BrokerZ

Looks like I'll be searching for a Ukrainian link to the free video stream.  There's no way I give the Big Ten any of my money.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> Looks like I'll be searching for a Ukrainian link to the free video stream.  There's no way I give the Big Ten any of my money.


That's what I'm gonna try to do myself.


----------



## treeman

Can't believe we are playing a B10 team as the season opener and we have to pay for a video of the game....


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## meistro

Just bought my tickets from stub hub. I hope we play well and shut up those obnoxious IU fans.


----------



## HOOPSFAN

BTN showing Indiana - Indiana State replay Saturday at 8 AM

maybe ? BTN makes schedule changes without notice regularly.


----------



## eagletree

I just bought mine too off of Stubhub. There are plenty of seats available at somewhat reasonable prices. Actually surprised that many IU fans are willing to give up their tickets to home opener with new coach.


----------



## TreeTop

Hey whatdya know, an ISU bball story in the IndyStar...

https://www.indystar.com/story/spor...n-were-hoping-last-year-aberration/823107001/

(open in a private window if you don't have an online subscription to the Star)


----------



## Westbadenboy

Some of the article good -- we need to get a lot tougher.  But overall not a real favor slant I think.  Plus nothing about incoming talent, expectations, conference outlook, progress and development of returning players etc  etc

And Greg -- love you man -- done a pretty good job overall with limited resources but stop it ......just stop it with the continued message over and over and over again our downfalls and shortcomings "are on me".  Even if true or partially true its time for the ISU players to step up -- we have the talent to be pretty good this year and really good the next several years ----- get to it ! ! !

Starting Friday night ..........in the words of the Purdue folks "Get'er Done !"


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

What ya’all thoughts on score? Outcome?

I got the Sycamores in the mild upset. 

65-64 Sycamores. Barnes with the game winner.


----------



## TreeTop

It's so hard for me to not think we've got a chance, and since I believe we've got a chance, I'm gonna go with a Sycamore win.

75-69

I think a lot of IU's players are expecting another D-II type opponent and they underestimate our defense, and they make some poor shot selections as a result.


----------



## Southgrad07

Match up wise I don't think this is too daunting of a task for this team. IU has talent..but physically we should be able to hold up against their team. I think the biggest thing we have to overcome is that crazy crowd. When IU goes on runs and they will...How quickly can our guys regroup and not let it become a 8-0 or 12-0 type run. With having a ton of new faces to mesh with the older ones I think it will be a little much for our first real live action. 

81-75 Hoosiers...Hoping to be wrong!


----------



## BrokerZ

We win by 4.  Brandon Murphy hits his free throws to seal the victory, 79-75.

I'm not scared at all of IU.  I don't think they're going to be very good.  They lost quite a bit of NBA talent from a team that wasn't very good last year.  This is the year to take them down, and I think we do it.  I'm also pretty bullish on our squad this year, and I predicted they would beat IU in another thread so I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

The team that gets to the line the most and converts there will likely win this game. Rickman and Murphy are the wildcards for me because they both only played 12 minutes. We're going to need a real strong outing from one or both to get the upset win there. 

It's not often you've had a common opponents, but the box scores are pretty comparable. We played more people extended minutes than they did (11 people had 10+ minutes to their 9) and then the sub 10 minute players for us got more time than their backups. The stats would have likely been pretty damn equal (or better IMO) if we played our starters 25-30 minutes like they did several of theirs. That said, I don't think you can run 11 guys deep so I'd assume you'll see Huenerman and Ojinnaka's time reduced. 

Interested to see how we stack up as I believe this is the most athletic roster top to bottom I can ever recall following the Sycamores.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> I believe this is the most athletic roster top to bottom I can ever recall following the Sycamores.



I didn't want to sound too optimistic, but I repeat that I expect a top 3 conference finish; as I don't think there is any doubt that we've never had the athletic and shooting talent we have now at all 5 positions.  
I have really been pleased with the improvement in our returning players and the talent of our new guys.  Just look at some of our players of prior years that would struggle for PT on this team.

(And this is all subject to change.  They must function AS A TEAM.)


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Don't have any idea about the score.  It's IU.  It's in the Assembly Hall.  It will be a very loud crowd, mostly wearing red.  Add all those things together and you know why we will win.  This game means more to these Sycamores than it does to the Hoosiers.  WE WANT IT MORE THAN THEY DO!! Nuff said!!  March on Sycamores!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> The team that gets to the line the most and converts there will likely win this game. Rickman and Murphy are the wildcards for me because they both only played 12 minutes. We're going to need a real strong outing from one or both to get the upset win there.
> 
> It's not often you've had a common opponents, but the box scores are pretty comparable. We played more people extended minutes than they did (11 people had 10+ minutes to their 9) and then the sub 10 minute players for us got more time than their backups. The stats would have likely been pretty damn equal (or better IMO) if we played our starters 25-30 minutes like they did several of theirs. That said, I don't think you can run 11 guys deep so I'd assume you'll see Huenerman and Ojinnaka's time reduced.
> 
> Interested to see how we stack up as I believe this is the most athletic roster top to bottom I can ever recall following the Sycamores.



All that and you didn’t think to pick a score/winner. 

Not impressed.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> I didn't want to sound too optimistic, but I repeat that I expect a top 3 conference finish; as I don't think there is any doubt that we've never had the athletic and shooting talent we have now at all 5 positions.
> I have really been pleased with the improvement in our returning players and the talent of our new guys.  Just look at some of our players of prior years that would struggle for PT on this team.
> 
> (And this is all subject to change.  They must function AS A TEAM.)



Did you all hear that??

Backer is picking the Sycamores to finish in the top 3 in the MVC for about the billionth time.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> All that and you didn’t think to pick a score/winner.
> 
> Not impressed.



Sycamores 119, Hoosiers 117 in 3OT barn burner.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Sycamores 119, Hoosiers 117 in 3OT barn burner.



Well worth the price of admission. That’s like buying tickets to a Floyd fight - you know it’s going the distance.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Did you all hear that??
> 
> Backer is picking the Sycamores to finish in the top 3 in the MVC for about the billionth time.



Well, it is just a prediction.  We haven't played a real game yet.  After a few games I'll know exactly what we have, just like the other old guys on here.


----------



## WOZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Sycamores 119, Hoosiers 117 in 3OT barn burner.



Based on the facts that we were not a good shooting team, good rebounding team, or had any big men who could chew gum and walk at the same time last year; I don't know how anyone can predict a win over IU.
  Improved athleticism doesn't necessarily mean improved basketball talent or basketball IQ
Lansing says he hopes last season was just an aberration!  Really?  It is what it is!
We're picked for 8th in the MVC for a reason.
I hope I'm wrong and I know there's a bunch of you guys who are going to jump down my throat.
Unless Lansing has pulled a Brian Kelly and has made overall improvements, I see another season of less than 20 wins.
Again, I hope I'm wrong and I hope the Sycamores surprise the hell out of me!
IU  92
ISU 67
          (Would be much closer if played at Hulman Center)


----------



## dino

eagletree said:


> I just bought mine too off of Stubhub. There are plenty of seats available at somewhat reasonable prices. Actually surprised that many IU fans are willing to give up their tickets to home opener with new coach.



The worst seat in the house at assembly hall is about the same price as floor seats at the hulman center. i'm not sure if that's a reasonable price or not   I did just buy tickets in section j in the main concourse and they were not cheap. can't wait to finally kickoff the basketball season.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

WOZ said:


> Based on the facts that we were not a good shooting team, good rebounding team, or had any big men who could chew gum and walk at the same time last year; I don't know how anyone can predict a win over IU.
> Improved athleticism doesn't necessarily mean improved basketball talent or basketball IQ
> Lansing says he hopes last season was just an aberration!  Really?  It is what it is!
> We're picked for 8th in the MVC for a reason.
> I hope I'm wrong and I know there's a bunch of you guys who are going to jump down my throat.
> Unless Lansing has pulled a Brian Kelly and has made overall improvements, I see another season of less than 20 wins.
> Again, I hope I'm wrong and I hope the Sycamores surprise the hell out of me!
> IU  92
> ISU 67
> (Would be much closer if played at Hulman Center)



Although I disagree with you... We as fans and the program need to realize this is likely the majority consensus about the shape of this program. Until you prove it on the floor for an entire season people don’t care and people expect you to always lose. Even if we beat IU - it doesn’t prove much. We gotta have sustained success or opinions like the above will always surround the program. 

Your opinion doesn’t bother me much - most people have a right to feel like you feel. Although I’m not sure what else you want Lansing to say?!


----------



## skdent1414

I know nothing of IU's new recruits. I do know that I'm not scared of any returning players on the roster. We can match up with any of them. If we don't get hosed by the refs or have a poor shooting night we will at least keep it close. Trees with the win 77-69


----------



## Bluethunder

I think we will be competitive in the first half, close at halftime but fade down the stretch.  

We really need to get off to a good start.

If I had to bet, I would go with IU 81-72.


----------



## sycamorebacker

WOZ said:


> Based on the facts that we were not a good shooting team, good rebounding team, or had any big men who could chew gum and walk at the same time last year; I don't know how anyone can predict a win over IU.
> Improved athleticism doesn't necessarily mean improved basketball talent or basketball IQ
> Lansing says he hopes last season was just an aberration!  Really?  It is what it is!
> We're picked for 8th in the MVC for a reason.
> I hope I'm wrong and I know there's a bunch of you guys who are going to jump down my throat.
> Unless Lansing has pulled a Brian Kelly and has made overall improvements, I see another season of less than 20 wins.
> Again, I hope I'm wrong and I hope the Sycamores surprise the hell out of me!
> IU  92
> ISU 67
> (Would be much closer if played at Hulman Center)



What an ignorant post!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> What an ignorant post!



LOL! The more I think about it I agree.


----------



## Hooper

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> LOL! The more I think about it I agree.




Well at least he called his own shot that people were going to jump down his throat.  Woz FTW!!!!


----------



## nwi stater

Well, living up here in the "Da Region" I never got to see our trees play the "Loosiers" except on TV and would love to get down to gloomington but with the distance and hour difference I wouldn't get there till about 8:30. So I'll be on the SP with the rest of the SP family.  Trees win by less than 10 pts.
BUT WIN.  You'll hear me cheering from Valpo.!!!!   MARCH ON:thumbsup:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Hooper said:


> Well at least he called his own shot that people were going to jump down his throat.  Woz FTW!!!!



FTW huh?! I don’t think that’s necessarily what happened. If that’s calling your own shot and winning at it I’d hate to see what losing looks like. The guy picks us to get our asa handed to us and you’re declaring him “FTW”... Lol well played.


----------



## Hooper

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> FTW huh?! I don’t think that’s necessarily what happened. If that’s calling your own shot and winning at it I’d hate to see what losing looks like. The guy picks us to get our asa handed to us and you’re declaring him “FTW”... Lol well played.



Sarcasm.  From our friends at urban dictionary:


“FTW”:  An enthusiastic emphasis to the end of a comment, message, or post. Sometimes genuine, but often sarcastic.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Hooper said:


> Sarcasm.  From our friends at urban dictionary:
> 
> 
> “FTW”:  An enthusiastic emphasis to the end of a comment, message, or post. Sometimes genuine, but often sarcastic.



Ahhh gotcha. I usually use For the win - meaning you win everyone else quit trying. I need to be more sarcastic with it apparently.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just curious, but has anyone taken a peek to see how their fans think this one will play out?


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> Just curious, but has anyone taken a peek to see how their fans think this one will play out?



I was curious about that...so I went onto one of their boards, btownbanners.com (unfort you have to create an account to see their forums...so I reluctantly created an account).

They're saying pretty much everything you'd expect to hear.  And maybe a couple things you wouldn't expect...

Here are some quotes from the game thread:

"Brenton Scott, brother of Bryson is one of their best players.  This will probably be a solid test.  They trailed Purdue 41-38 at the half.  Purdue just beat WVU 89-77. "

"Keep Scott in check and we should be good. He can single handedly take over games like his brother. Sycamores should be improved this year, but no reason IU doesn’t handle them."

"I agree that we need to take every game seriously.  And I rarely talk in hyperbole or absolutes.
...but we ABSOLUTELY need to handle Indiana State.  Just compare programs, resources, players, coaches' salaries, etc; and this should not be competitive.  Losing to a team like ISU should be humiliating, just as losing to IPFW was last year.  Their best player is Brenton Scott, who looks exactly like his brother, but apparently doesn't play quite as well.  Brenton, as far as I can tell, is the highest recruit they have on the team, coming in at 247 Composite 298 in 2013.  This is not the case of OG or Vic.  No one is looking for this guy to be drafted.  
2014, no ranked recruits.
2015, one ranked recruit, Bronson Kessinger, 247 Composite #373.
2016, one ranked recruit, Jordan Barnes, #420.
2017, no ranked recruits.
Do you want to know how they field a team?  You go to their website, click the "Recruits" button, and fill out this one page Prospect Questionnaire.  http://www.gosycamores.com/documents/2016/10/21/MBBProspects.pdf "

"Extremely happy to see this game on the schedule again. I think playing in-state opponents is great for fans and players. Would love to replace some of our out of conference games for Ball State, IUPUI, etc. "

"I still haven't seen enough out of either team to know who should have the advantage. On paper, the Hoosiers are the better team. Top to bottom? This is the most athletic Sycamore team in, well, since I have been following them since 1996. If the Hoosiers come out flat, they could be in for a long night. Scott is the Sycamores best player by far, but, he can be a bit out of control, which could help the Hoosiers. I hate these games. *Being a life-long IU fan, but a Sycamore grad.* Give me good basketball, and I'll be happy at the end of the night. 
Having said that, Hoosiers win comfortably. Just my guess."

"*Also a graduate of ISU but from the late '60's.* Also a lifelong IU basketball fan. I don't usually follow the "Trees" too closely but I will watch a game now then if I find it on the tube. My only actual connection to IU is the semester I spent on campus in the spring of '76 while working on my Masters degree."  

They also have a Prediction of the Game threads, there are 24 replies so far and of course no one has predicted IU to lose. Which, I have no problem with.

But what's funny, is they also already have up a Prediction of the Game thread for game #2 vs Howard...and it's got 16 replies so far.  So, yeah, they're definitely looking past us to some degree.


----------



## Southgrad07

Pray to god that SSOM doesn't find out who that Sycamore grad is or heaven forbid he runs into one wearing IU gear at the game on Friday.....


----------



## pbutler218

Winning this game "could" potentially bolster our in-state and overall recruiting  efforts??


----------



## Bluethunder

Well, based on TreeTops investigating, we now know that there are at least two sorry ass posters over on the IU boards. 

Graduate from State and instead spend all of your time on an IU message board that mostly looks down at the school that accepted you and you graduated from.  Makes ZERO sense to me.


----------



## meistro

Bluethunder said:


> Well, based on TreeTops investigating, we now know that there are at least two sorry ass posters over on the IU boards.
> 
> Graduate from State and instead spend all of your time on an IU message board that mostly looks down at the school that accepted you and you graduated from.  Makes ZERO sense to me.



Exactly my thoughts, unfortunately there are many more like them, including people I know personally. The only way we change that is with sustained success.


----------



## Southgrad07

pbutler218 said:


> Winning this game "could" potentially bolster our in-state and overall recruiting  efforts??



Maybe a little.. It is not going to help us win recruiting battles vs a IU or Purdue...But it would definitely be a small bump up against schools like Ball St and Evansville.


----------



## meistro

I absolutely think we can win this game with the talent we have. But, even though I'm excited about the talent we have, there are a lot of new pieces and who knows how they'll handle that environment. I do see an edge and some toughness out of these guys that I haven't seen in years past, and that encourages me. The other thing on our side is that we've already faced a couple big ten teams in pre season with decent results. I'm hoping for a good game.


----------



## BankShot

"Also a graduate of ISU but *from the late '60's. *Also a lifelong IU basketball fan. I don't usually follow the "Trees" too closely but I will watch a game now then if I find it on the tube. My only actual connection to IU is the semester I spent on campus in the spring of '76 while working on my Masters degree."
---------------------------------------

My guess is that this *dud* (v. "dude") wasn't much of a fan when he was @ ISU, given the late 60's notoriety in Small College basketball (Newsome & Wade, multi-yr. All-Americans) & '68 NCAA Runner-up.


----------



## BankShot

meistro said:


> I absolutely think we can win this game with the talent we have. But, even though I'm excited about the talent we have, there are a lot of new pieces and who knows how they'll handle that environment. I do see an edge and some toughness out of these guys that I haven't seen in years past, and that encourages me.* The other thing on our side is that we've already faced a couple big ten teams in pre season with decent results. I'm hoping for a good game.*



Excellent point!


----------



## treeman

So has anyone figured out a way to stream the game without giving your computer a death sentence?


----------



## BankShot

treeman said:


> So has anyone figured out a way to stream the game without giving your computer a death sentence?



Won't it be LIVE via the "Big Ten Plus" pkg?

***$9.95/mo Subscription

https://www.btn2go.com/packages?type=0


----------



## nwi stater

Coach Waltman will look down and give State the victory. He'd proved not to be afraid of big bad iu............


----------



## treeman

BankShot said:


> Won't it be LIVE via the "Big Ten Plus" pkg?
> 
> ***$9.95/mo Subscription
> 
> https://www.btn2go.com/packages?type=0



do you wanna give your money to the B10?


----------



## TreeTop

At this point, I'm laughing at anyone who doesn't want to spend $9.95 to watch the game online on Friday.

I used to shell out money for the TERRIBLE SycamoreVision on a regular basis.

I can handle spending a tiny bit of money on to watch ONE game online this year.

And this isn't just directed at you TREEMAN, though you're included 

Get over it people.  It wasn't that long ago that there was no such thing as having the ability to watch games online.  Remember the good ol days when all we could do for road games was check the box score in the newspaper the next day?

Embrace the fact that we get to watch this game via video...even with a fee included.


----------



## treeman

TreeTop said:


> Embrace the fact that we get to watch this game via video...even with a fee included.



We are playing a B10 team on the road to open up the season. Against a program that is ALWAYS on B10 network, ESPN, CBS, etc. I'm not embracing this.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamore Basketball Opens Season Friday Night At Indiana*






Indiana State Basketball tips off the 2017-18 season on Friday, November 10 as they travel to Indiana. Tip-off is set for 7 pm (ET) from Simon Skjodt Assembly Hall and will be televised online via Big Ten Network Plus, an online streaming service. The game will also be broadcast on WIBQ 97.9 FM as well as streamed on GoSycamores.com. Indiana State split a pair of exhibition contests with a 94-72 road loss to Purdue on October 28 and a home win last Friday against Marian by the score of 84-64. During exhibition play, IU defeated Marian, 93-62, and UIndy, 74-53. 

More...


----------



## Daveinth

TreeTop said:


> At this point, I'm laughing at anyone who doesn't want to spend $9.95 to watch the game online on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> And this isn't just directed at you TREEMAN, though you're included
> 
> Get over it people.  It wasn't that long ago that there was no such thing as having the ability to watch games online.  Remember the good ol days when all we could do for road games was check the box score in the newspaper the next day?
> 
> Embrace the fact that we get to watch this game via video...even with a fee included.


 Agreed 
only other option is to pay some douche bag up to  5 times the face value and the money still supports the Big10  in a round about way . $9.95 sounds like a steal to me . Got my two cases of beer ready and won't need to worry about gettting home from that god foresaken town


----------



## Jason Svoboda

https://soundcloud.com/hoosierreport/wednesday-nov-8-full-show

Lansing on an IU radio show. His portion starts around the 27 minute mark.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Daveinth said:


> *Got my two cases of beer ready* and won't need to worry about gettting home from that god foresaken town



What are you going to drink in the 2nd half?


----------



## BankShot

treeman said:


> do you wanna give your money to the B10?



If no other options, yes. However, I'll be catching it at a local pub FREE (like may other ISU fans).


----------



## SycfromBirth

I'll be trekking down 37 from Indy to Back the Blue!

I was able to corral the company tickets before they made it out to any of our clients!!

I really want to believe that we can pull out a win down there.  I am just unsure how the guys will respond when a call goes against us and IU starts to put together a run (with the crowd behind them).  Will we come together and work as a team to get a couple buckets and stops, or will we go "every man for himself" e.g. BScott chucking up contested 30-footers?

I think it'll be close at half and we'll be within 5 with 5 minutes to go...but I think we'll end up losing this one.


----------



## Daveinth

Gotta Hav said:


> What are you going to drink in the 2nd half?



Damn thats all I can say brother


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Daveinth said:


> Damn thats all I can say brother



Haha boy can put away some beer.


----------



## Westbadenboy

Bankshot -- what local pub is showing ...will be able to show the game live since its streaming online ?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Westbadenboy said:


> Bankshot -- what local pub is showing ...will be able to show the game live since its streaming online ?


I don't know if that particular channel is available on a FireTV Stick or Roku, but a lot of bars now have those so they can stream games. 

For example, the Stacked Pickle has a FireTV so they can stream our ESPN3 games when we have events there.


----------



## Daveinth

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Haha boy can put away some beer.



What??? 3 isn't that many.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Daveinth said:


> What??? 3 isn't that many.



I just kinda meant generally speaking. I’m not challenging you - I know you can drink 3 cases in 1 night and I know that I can’t.


----------



## BankShot

Westbadenboy said:


> Bankshot -- what local pub is showing ...will be able to show the game live since its streaming online ?



Any pub that has the Big Ten *Plus* Network will carry it...not ESPN. Must subscribe EXTRA to the BTN Plus Pkg, very much like the SEC Network, etc. 

https://www.btn2go.com/game/indiana-st-at-indiana-on-11102017


----------



## Daveinth

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I just kinda meant generally speaking. I’m not challenging you - I know you can drink 3 cases in 1 night and I know that I can’t.



Well we could prove your theory someday brother. Just say where and when lol.


----------



## CicrtckySycamore

Lucky to score some tix and heading to watch it live and in person. I have watched them play over the years every way possible. This time glad to be a spec of Blue in a sea of red.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

FYI, just came across this. If you have the Big Ten Network on your cable package, odds are you can download the BTN2GO app for free and stream the game.

https://www.btn2go.com/faq


----------



## Bally #50

Does anyone in Indy, know of any ISU Indy people meeting anywhere at a bar that knows they can play the game tomorrow night? I am VERY surprised that nobody has done the research to  find out and set something up. A golden opportunity lost (unless I am so far off the shortlist that I've been left out).


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> FYI, just came across this. If you have the Big Ten Network on your cable package, odds are you can download the BTN2GO app for free and stream the game.
> 
> https://www.btn2go.com/faq



You still have to pay for BTN Plus to get the game.  You can watch it through the app, but it still requires a BTN Plus sign-in to access those games.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> You still have to pay for BTN Plus to get the game.  You can watch it through the app, but it still requires a BTN Plus sign-in to access those games.



Gotcha. I was trying to test but can't get Comcast to sign in on their app.


----------



## bigsportsfan

We are a 14-point underdog.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

bigsportsfan said:


> We are a 14-point underdog.



I have some arrogant eye ewe friends that are upset if it's less than 25/    Just a win, that's all we want, just a win!


----------



## BankShot

*Thursday 11/9/17 - Thoughts from IU*

http://iuhoosiers.com/news/2017/11/9/mens-basketball-previewing-season-opener-vs-indiana-state.aspx


----------



## TreeTop

It's the morning before the official first Tip-Off of the season and I have to wonder...

Regardless of the win/loss outcome, who will be our leading scorer tonight?
Who will be our leading rebounder?
Who will lead the team in steals?
Who will play the most minutes for ISU?
How many players will see the floor for the Sycamores?
How many turnovers will we have?
How many turnovers will IU have?
Can we control the tip?
Can we control the pace?
Will it be a close game?
Will it be a blow out?
Will we win?
Will sports reports please stop using the phrase, "Talk about..." when asking questions at press conferences?  Instead, find a way to phrase your question in the form of...wait for it...a question.  (and no, this is not just directed at Todd Golden)
Will IU fans and the non-Terre Haute media give credit to ISU in the event of an ISU win? Or will they treat it more like an IU blunder?
How do you pronounce Skjodt?
Regardless of the win/loss outcome, how many years will it be before we play IU again?


----------



## BankShot

http://iuhoosiers.com/news/2017/11/9/mens-basketball-previewing-season-opener-vs-indiana-state.aspx

- Archie's Thursday discussion re: ISU Game from IU's Website.

IU Rah Rah "Bring it on"...
http://iuhoosiers.com/news/2017/11/...-open-season-under-new-coach.aspx?path=mbball


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Go Trees! Piss on IU!


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreinTexas said:


> Go Trees! Piss on IU!



Think they'd be calling for Miller's head if we beat 'em? :lol:


----------



## BrokerZ

BankShot said:


> Think they'd be calling for Miller's head if we beat 'em? :lol:



Which is why I think all the pressure is on IU tonight.  We've already had 2 Big Ten tune-ups, so we should be loose and confident.  The tension in that place will be palpable if we happen to start out fast and get an early lead...even if it's only a small one.  The longer we hang around the more tight I think they get.

Also, something that I keep mentioning, IU's roster is not all that impressive.  They have two, maybe three, decent-ish returning players.  The rest of the roster is full of young and unproven guys.  Usually I'd say they'd be more athletic than us, but that's not definitively true this time.  We have a great chance here.


----------



## BankShot

IU Forum Discussion:
https://indiana.forums.rivals.com/threads/official-iu-vs-isu-prediction-thread-iu-79-isu-68.159632/

Will ISU be capable of closing off the interior passing lanes?


----------



## BrokerZ

Found this article from an IU site - a pretty decent write-up and pretty fair to both teams.  ISU and IU will come in tonight with a lot of question marks.  IU has 7 players nobody has really seen that will play tonight.  We have 3 new starters ourselves.  It'll be an interesting chess match.

http://www.insidethehall.com/2017/11/09/what-to-expect-indiana-state/


----------



## BankShot

BrokerZ said:


> Found this article from an IU site - a pretty decent write-up and pretty fair to both teams.  ISU and IU will come in tonight with a lot of question marks.  IU has 7 players nobody has really seen that will play tonight.  We have 3 new starters ourselves.  It'll be an interesting chess match.
> 
> http://www.insidethehall.com/2017/11/09/what-to-expect-indiana-state/



Nice to see that Scott has grown a couple inches for this game...:lol:

Btw, is Rick Bozich of the Louisville C-J the father of Alex?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I have an Amazon FireStick with Kodi on it and there are links to the game tonight on several of the online sites. Not 100% sure they'll work but here's to hoping.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

BankShot said:


> IU Forum Discussion:
> https://indiana.forums.rivals.com/threads/official-iu-vs-isu-prediction-thread-iu-79-isu-68.159632/
> 
> Will ISU be capable of closing off the interior passing lanes?



It was nice to see that one of theirs fans did recognizance us as a D1 team.


----------



## BankShot

Big injury for IU - Hartman out 7-10 days from a Thurs. groin pull, per IU Radio Network.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Here is your starting lineup for tonight's game at Indiana. Tipoff at 7 pm! #MarchOn pic.twitter.com/uFt9tIFJY7— Hoops Archive Account (@ISUHoopsArchive) November 10, 2017


----------



## BankShot

Says here that FrontRow Sports is showing the game...if you can get past all the ads:

http://fïrstrowsports.eu/basketball


----------



## Gotta Hav

I asked a Florida PSYCHIC today and she said 89 - 76 ISU.  

That's crazy I said.  She said, what do you want for $5.00?

I said an ISU win!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Under 16 media timeout.

12-6 Sycamores on top.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Barnes with a 4 point play.

16-6 Sycamores


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamores with back to back 3s. Timeout IU

Sycamores 25, Hoosiers 11 at the 12:52 mark.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Under 12 media timeout.

28-15 Sycamores at 11:08 mark.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamores shooting lights out so far. Question is will we be able to weather the Hoosier storm if/when our shots aren't falling. Keep up the defensive intensity and they've got too many offensive boards so far.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Under 8 media timeout.

Sycamores 36, Indiana 21.

7:46 left in the half.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Scott has 3 of our 5 turnovers. He needs to settle down even thought one of those was a reach in foul that wasn't called.


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> Sycamores shooting lights out so far. Question is will we be able to weather the Hoosier storm if/when our shots aren't falling. Keep up the defensive intensity and they've got too many offensive boards so far.



Reminds me of the Menser 1st yr. broken-nose game, where we were up by 20 @ half...and ultimately lost (Menser never played the 2nd half).


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Another reach on Scott and the the refs say the ball went out on Scott? What was that?

Guy on the backside of the play called it, too.


----------



## ISUCC

Wow, just WOW!! I didn't see THIS coming for the first half. Let's get this win!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Under 4 media timeout.

Sycamores 45, Hoosiers 25. 

Key with a pair of FTs coming out of the TO.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Key nails the pair for his first college points.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Scott fouled at least twice on that last possession. You call that bullshit on DT but not on those hand checks?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Lansing with a TO. His use it or lose it.

Sycamores 52, IU 31.

1:03 left in the half.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Halftime!

Sycamores 54, Indiana 33.


----------



## AzHoopsjunkie

Buying the Big 14, or whatever it is, vid stream to my iPad is the best $10 I’ve spent in years!  Our guys look very poised and like they’ve played together for a long time.  Who says we’re 8th best in The Valley?


----------



## hans1950

Out our butt on 3's but our defense has been pretty good so far. Barnes has had an exceptional game to this point.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

hans1950 said:


> Out our butt on 3's but our defense has been pretty good so far. Barnes has had an exceptional game to this point.



Our post defense has been suspect. It seems like anytime they have a guy go baseline he scores or we foul him. I can live with that being up like we are but definitely something we need to clean up. We're also letting them catch the entry feeds really deep.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Will be interesting to see how we handle adversity in the second half. If they go on a run, hopefully this team can keep it from being a double digit run like previous teams have.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Brenton Scott is 1 point shy of my guy Ray Goddard for 12th all-time in scoring at ISU. Of course Ray reminds everyone he scored his points in only 3 years! 12. Ray = 1,32113. B Scott = 1,320— Ace Hunt (@AceTheFireman) November 11, 2017



Ray is on the bench tonight as well from what I understand.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Would be nice for us to come out and make a nice run to start the second half.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

DT just picked up his 3rd. Bad foul on his part.

He's gonna sit. 19:12 mark.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

We're starting to pick up too many stupid fouls.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BS foul call on Qydar. Clean block.

Under 16 media timeout.

Sycamores 67, IU 39. 15:25 to play.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IU coming out with full court pressure now. If we can break a press and get some points in transition, this could get ugly.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Scott just jumped and came down on his leg. Renn says it is a cramp so lets hope but that could be a lot of different injuries.

Just hope it isn't a knee.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

We're starting to turn it over too much. A TO here would be nice.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hoosiers on a run. Here it comes... lets see how we respond.

72-48.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Under 12 media timeout.

Indiana State 72, Indiana 48. 

Hoosiers on a 6 or 8-0 run I believe. 

Rickman really needs to learn how to use the glass on his shot.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

With 14:31 to play, Indiana State hit its 14th 3, tying the record for made 3s by a visiting team at Assembly Hall. ISU leads Indiana 72-42.#iubb— Jeff Rabjohns (@JeffRabjohns) November 11, 2017


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamores have tied the 2005 team for the most points scored against the Hoosiers in the 23 game all-time series. Indiana State leads 72-48 with 11:31 remaining #MarchOn— Hoops Archive Account (@ISUHoopsArchive) November 11, 2017


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Alright guys, reset with that timeout and come back with a sense or urgency. We need buckets.


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> Scott just jumped and came down on his leg. Renn says it is a cramp so lets hope but that could be a lot of different injuries.
> 
> Just hope it isn't a knee.



He went to the locker room.


----------



## TreeTop

TreeTop said:


> He went to the locker room.



Nevermind now back on court.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TreeTop said:


> He went to the locker room.



He's back in the game so it looks like it was a cramp.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Murphy got called for a TRAVEL when he was DRIBBLING the freaking ball. What in the hell?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Barnes picked up his 4th a few minutes ago. Ugh. Hope we can live without him... he's been special tonight.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Scott is ON FREAKING FIRE!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Under 8 media timeout.

Sycamores 83, Hoosiers 55. 

7:40 left in the game.


----------



## ISUCC

I'm greedy, let's get 100! ha!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Murph just landed on a foot or weird contesting a 3 point shot. 

85-58 at 6:49 mark.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Trey Knight just checked in. Still 6:30 to play. Don't like taking the foot off the gas this early.

Right now we have Knight, Key, Demo, Kessinger and Rickman on the floor.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> Trey Knight just checked in. Still 6:30 to play. Don't like taking the foot off the gas this early.



Understnd, bou also have kids ger hurt when a game is under controll.  Tough decision for a coach.  They come back and he is at fault.  Kid gets hurt and it's his fault


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Okay, it was a temp lineup. We got some regs back on the floor.


----------



## Bally #50

No humor or not, I appreciate the coverage Boda. This is really becoming one of those ”wish I was there” moments. GO TREES.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Barnes just picked up his 5th trying to draw a charge. 4:13 to play.

Sycamores 90, Hoosiers 63.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Last media timeout of the night... 3:47 left to play.

Sycamores 90, Hoosiers 64.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Have you noticed the crowd noise tonight?  Sounds like the HC when we are behind by 20.


----------



## ISUCC

Just a fantastic all around effort from the guys tonight, great start to the season, let's parlay this into a great season! I thought we'd have a shot, but just never imagined we'd dominate like this.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamore Proud said:


> Have you noticed the crowd noise tonight?  Sounds like the HC when we are behind by 20.


Nope. But to be fair, they've literally had nothing to cheer about.

They held the lead for like 3 seconds and tied for like :14. They've been boatraced the entire night and the crowd started leaving midway through the second half.


----------



## bent20

Pardon the profanity, but tonight has been fucking heaven!


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

What a beautiful start.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Lansing emptying the bench including the walk-ons. 1:45 to play.


----------



## hans1950

What a great showing tonight. Best 10 bucks I ever spent for sure.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> Nope. But to be fair, they've literally had nothing to cheer about.
> 
> They held the lead for like 3 seconds and tied for like :14. They've been boatraced the entire night and the crowd started leaving midway through the second half.


Understand, but I will never give an IU crowd sympathy.  They are some of the most arrogate in the nation.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamores 90, Hoosiers 69 is your final. 

Welp, that is the last time we'll be playing IU.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4-2 in the last 6 games now, right? Pretty much means we're never playing them again. 

:laugh:


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

I would pay $10 every year to watch us beat their ass!


----------



## ISUCC

what a butt kicking! Wow! Congrats Sycamores!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> I would pay $10 every year to watch us beat their ass!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Indiana State beats Indiana, 90-69. Indiana State coach Greg Lansing makes $250K a year. Indiana coach Archie Miller makes $279K A MONTH.— Darren Rovell (@darrenrovell) November 11, 2017


----------



## pbutler218

Great game sycamores!! Now keep building on this W!!


----------



## bent20

Yeah, Jay Bilas is right. We should make college basketball a whole lot less interesting.


----------



## bent20

I have to assume this is the most we've ever beaten IU by. I know we haven't beaten them that many times because in the modern era they're clearly too scared to play us. Understandably so, mercenaries lack heart.


----------



## teamWSU

Awesome win. Congrats!!!!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Holy Shit!  Great job boys!


----------



## Southgrad07

That was a blast!!! We won't shoot like that all year....but we moved the ball like crazy and defensively we were flying around. We can beat anyone on our schedule when we play like that


----------



## Sycamorefan96

It doesn't get much better than blowing out IU on the road. I hope that ISU is able to have a solid season. A little early for this, but another NCAA tournament appearance would be nice too. I hope our guys keep working hard and we don't fall apart like we did last year after beating Butler.


----------



## SycamoreLynch

I'm currently leaving normal Illinois.  Heading to the Ballyhoo. Who's going to be there?


----------



## Gotta Hav

Gotta Hav said:


> I asked a Florida PSYCHIC today and she said 89 - 76 ISU.
> 
> That's crazy I said.  She said, what do you want for $5.00?
> 
> I said an ISU win!



Yeah, MY PSYCHIC was only off by 1 point for OUR point total, not a bad prediction before tip off, eh?


----------



## BankShot

Gotta Hav said:


> Yeah, MY PSYCHIC was only off by 1 point for OUR point total, not a bad prediction before tip off, eh?



You must've stopped by Ybor City on the way to Lakeland! Rastafarian...


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamores Get Hot And Down Hoosiers Inside Assembly Hall*






Oh what a night it was for the Sycamores as they used a blistering performance from downtown en route to a 90-69 victory over Indiana in front of 17,222 fans inside Assembly Hall.  

More...


----------



## swsycamore

Great game.  Could be a fun season.


----------



## bluestreak

Any news on Murphy's injury? He really played well.


----------



## wudrwu

Great win guys.  Really happy for the dedicated members of your fan base and proud of your team and Coach Lansing.  Well done and good luck this season!


----------



## rpatterson4

Does anyone have a clip of Barnes grabbing the rebound in the corner while  turning around and shooting the three as time expires?


----------



## BallyPie

Just back from the game......WOW.....just WOW.

I was there for Vandy....I was there for Oklahoma....I was there for the Menser Shot against IU.......those were exciting games.......but this game was just stunning.   I sat there in shock for most of the game.    

Assembly Hall was a funeral home for 37 minutes of the game.....IU fans were in as much shock I as was I think.


----------



## meistro

Got back from Gloomington about a half hour ago and just enjoying going through my twitter feed and reading this thread. So glad I decided to go to the game and really happy for the team and all us diehard Sycamore fans. It was something sitting there and listening to how quiet their fans were. We sat by a couple nice IU fans, but most around us just reminded me why I hate IU these days. They're so arrogant and so elitist. I'm sure they're not as bad as they played tonight and we're not as good, but man it was fun. I loved how we moved the ball around and inside out and were patient. I also thought we were good defensively at times. But, to be honest, we can play better. Maybe not shooting, but definitely in turnovers. Great night to be a Sycamore!


----------



## Sycamore Blue

What a game and what an experience. Nothing better than making a trip to Gloomington to see the Sycamores put a whooping on the Loosiers. I walked into Assembly Hall for the first time and felt very uncomfortable. There was too much Cream and Crimson for me to stomach, but the Sycamores put me in a comfort zone from the start. The first five minutes I was nervous about the outcome, however the Sycamores took control and IU fans around me had to stomach the beat down the Sycamores were giving them. One IU fan asked me what conference we played in, who we played and if we were Division 1. I had to inform them the best thing about IU is Kyle Schwarber. Being a Cub fan he is the only good thing about that place. My night was made when an IU fan who was heading for the parking lot with 7 minutes to go told me good win. 

Tyreke's high school coach sat a couple seats away from me and told me he planned on making some trips to Terre Haute. Pretty neat to see a high school coach make a 3.5 hour trip to watch a former player play. He told me he coudn't miss this game. I look forward to seeing Tyreke in Blue and White the next 4 years. 

#MarchOn


----------



## meistro

Sycamore Blue said:


> What a game and what an experience. Nothing better than making a trip to Gloomington to see the Sycamores put a whooping on the Loosiers. I walked into Assembly Hall for the first time and felt very uncomfortable. There was too much Cream and Crimson for me to stomach, but the Sycamores put me in a comfort zone from the start. The first five minutes I was nervous about the outcome, however the Sycamores took control and IU fans around me had to stomach the beat down the Sycamores were giving them. One IU fan asked me what conference we played in, who we played and if we were Division 1. I had to inform them the best thing about IU is Kyle Schwarber. Being a Cub fan he is the only good thing about that place. My night was made when an IU fan who was heading for the parking lot with 7 minutes to go told me good win.
> 
> Tyreke's high school coach sat a couple seats away from me and told me he planned on making some trips to Terre Haute. Pretty neat to see a high school coach make a 3.5 hour trip to watch a former player play. He told me he coudn't miss this game. I look forward to seeing Tyreke in Blue and White the next 4 years.
> 
> #MarchOn



It was truly priceless sitting in that arena and destroying them. My wife was not impressed at all by Assembly Hall but our seats were good.


----------



## BallyPie

It also appears we have Kessinger playing a position he's more comfortable in......which is away from the basket.......I think he played well, providing stable ball movement around the perimeter.....and drained a couple 3s.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> I would pay $10 every year to watch us beat their ass!



Congratulations on twins buddy!! Beautiful week or so for you.


----------



## Sycamore Blue

meistro said:


> It was truly priceless sitting in that arena and destroying them. My wife was not impressed at all by Assembly Hall but our seats were good.



I was disappointed in the Gloomington faithful myself. They weren't loud for all but maybe a handful of possessions/plays, but I guess they never did have anything to cheer about. The Sycamores got them down early and went straight to the jugular. That is nice to see in the first game. A lot of teams would of gotten a lead and put it on cruise control and let the opposing team right back into the game. I'm hoping for an exciting year of Sycamore Basketball.


----------



## CicrtckySycamore

rpatterson4 said:


> Does anyone have a clip of Barnes grabbing the rebound in the corner while  turning around and shooting the three as time expires?



Just saw it on ESPN! [emoji23]


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Fun night spent with family and friends! I loved every second of today - it was beautiful. Goodnight and we will talk again soon.


----------



## CicrtckySycamore

I was lucky to be in Assembly tonite to witness the Shooting exhibition. I kept waiting for IU to make a run to see how we would respond. I don’t recall anything better than a 6-0 run from them. We did a great job stopping any spark that they tried to ignite. Great shooting tonite, but even better defense and all around unselfish play. Also nice production from those off the bench. Going to be fun to watch this year!


----------



## meistro

BallyPie said:


> It also appears we have Kessinger playing a position he's more comfortable in......which is away from the basket.......I think he played well, providing stable ball movement around the perimeter.....and drained a couple 3s.



Great point. He looks much more comfortable and composed.


----------



## BallyPie

I think it was about the 3rd possession of the game.....and IU made a pretty good defensive stand against us and the crowd gave an enthusiastic cheer.....it seemed like it was basically a "thank gawd Crean is gone so we can get back to playing some defense again as a program" type cheer..............boy that was short lived.....LOL....


----------



## meistro

Wish we had a home game in a couple days. Would be nice to see if we could get a nice bump in attendance. Hopefully, we have a good tourney next week and really get the fans fired up.


----------



## meistro

Hate to go to bed, us Sycamore fans don't get nights like this very often. Enjoying every minute.


----------



## SycfromBirth

What a night in Gloomington!  Finally posting after the ride home and a few celebratory beverages.  What a total team performance.  There are definitely things to work on (post defense), but if we shoot and move like we did tonight then we'll be in every game.

I think Scott was wanting to put 100 on them (he was jawing and signaling to the bench) but I am almost relieved that Lansing called off the dogs.

Unbelievable feeling to be there for that game.  I sat front row of the student section for the "Menser Miracle" and this is a similar high
  So gratifying to destroy them in front of their own fans.

Not sure where we go from here.  Obviously the potential is there.


----------



## skdent1414

What a memorable night! This is something that we will most likely never witness again in our lifetime. I had a great time repping the Blue and White in the trenches of IU fans. I knew we had something special this year but didn't know we would dominate in this fashion. By the end of the game I had several IU fans asking me about our team and specifics about our players. Obviously their fans were impressed with us. We had a confident swagger to us all game and I can't wait to travel to Charleston next week to see us compete. Thanks for the memories boys! Keep up the good work!


----------



## sycamore tuff

If the BTN does show the game today as someone mentioned earlier, can someone please put it on Youtube.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Very exciting to see.  We must remember that IU did not guard us and their guards were horrible.  We are going to have many tougher games.  But it did show that we have some offensive weapons.  As far as Murphy's and Barnes' improvement:  Wow!  Hope BM is ok.  You could see the quickness difference some times, especially inside.  I'm sure Coach did not want to collapse the D and leave their perimeter shooters open.  
Like someone said, we can play better.  Rickman and Key have a lot of improvement ahead, and we gave up too many easy buckets.  But, boy we can shoot!


----------



## 4Q_iu

Great win by the mighty Sycamores of the Wabash Valley.  Definitely a shooting performance for the ages, only disappointment was not going for the floor record for points scored...   No reason for Lansing to call off the tam, Lie-U won't play us for a decade or more


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## TreeTop

I loved Lansing's answer when asked what this win means to the program, he said...

It means we're 1-0 going to Charleston.


----------



## meistro

4Q_iu said:


> Great win by the mighty Sycamores of the Wabash Valley.  Definitely a shooting performance for the ages, only disappointment was not going for the floor record for points scored...   No reason for Lansing to call off the tam, Lie-U won't play us for a decade or more



I'm happy with how we handled the big lead and showed respect. I actually think this win will make them want to schedule us again for revenge. I think Painter at Purdue and Miller will continue to schedule us from time to time, but probably no home games for us. I doubt Butler will though.


----------



## meistro

Any word on Murphy? Thought he played well and how about those free throws and that little left handed hook. The funny thing is, that left handed hook looks much better coming off his hand than the right handed hook. Thought our bigs for the most part did a nice job blocking out and our guards in turn got the boards.


----------



## meistro

Jason Svoboda said:


>



Loved this, especially the part about his Dad and making him proud. Having lost my Dad recently, I can imagine how special that was.


----------



## wudrwu

wudrwu said:


> Great win guys.  Really happy for the dedicated members of your fan base and proud of your team and Coach Lansing.  Well done and good luck this season!



Just to add one thing to this.  After the UMKC game last night, Gregg spends a few minutes with the radio guys like many coaches, and one of the very first things he mentioned was that he heard the Sycamores beat Indiana "by like 25" and how happy he was for Coach Lansing. It was sincere as hell as you could hear him smiling and feel the pride he felt.  Yeah we're in a different conference and excited about what's in front of us, but one of the many reasons we love Marshall is his passion for the game and his love and loyalty he has for people he likes and respects and Coach Lansing certainly is in that group.  Again, best of luck to you guys, and if your season happens to continue the path in which it has begun, just remember to enjoy the ride.


----------



## Bluethunder

Just couldn't bring myself to give IU any money, so waited until this morning to watch the replay.

Nice job by their student announcers, especially the play by play guy, he was very good.

A tale of two Brenton's.  First half he went one on one way too often, forced some things.  In the second half when others had proven they could hit shots he was able to get open easier and he got red hot for awhile.  Hopefully he learned a lot from that, he has teammates that can carry some of the burden.

Murphy played well in the post, hopefully his ankle is ok.  Outstanding on the free throws.

JB, what can you say,....this kid is starting to put it all together and could be special.  Opposing teams are going to hate him.

Davis looked so much better tonight than the exhibition.  Hit some shots on the outside, had a couple pretty drives, nice steal and drive by mid court.  

Key forced some things but he will learn, and I bet he makes a lot of those tough shots before the season is over.

Kessinger showing a nice outside stroke,  if he can keep doing that it will open up driving lanes for him.

Thomas continues to impress, and potentially could be one of the best JuCos we have ever had.  I don't remember too many JuCos having as big of an impact as he has had this early in their career.

Was good to see Demonte get minutes and knock down a nice outside shot.

Didn't mean to leave anyone out, was just a great all around effort.  Now just keep that mojo and bring it down to Charleston and lets see where this season takes us.


----------



## BankShot

meistro said:


> Great point. He looks much more comfortable and composed.



Funny, how we made the same mistake w/ Jay Tunnell a decade ago...


----------



## Sycamore Proud

BallyPie said:


> It also appears we have Kessinger playing a position he's more comfortable in......which is away from the basket.......I think he played well, providing stable ball movement around the perimeter.....and drained a couple 3s.



He was recruited as a 4.  It is good to see him at home.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I listened to Fritz and Renn last night--they were as happy and shocked as e rest of us.  I did listen to the IU broadcast for a minute to two at a thme.  Don Fisher was likewise surprised as the rest of us.  During the few times I did listen he wa giving credit to the Sycamores for domination the Hoosiers.  We recorded the game off BTN this morning, and I have seem it.  My visit back here and reading the posts just topped off the game.  It still gives me chills!


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Congratulations on twins buddy!! Beautiful week or so for you.



Thanks man! What an awesome first game for our newest Sycamore fans! Kasen tried to stay up for most of the first half, but I don’t think she was too interested. Lol.

Glad y’all had a great time!


----------



## Wudizzle

Just wanted to stop by and congratulate you guys on the big win! Always fun to take down 'big brother,' and more fun to paste them like you all did. Good luck this season!


----------



## meistro

I'm watching the replay, and wow! What a streak Scott went on in the 2nd half.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind




----------



## meistro

SycamoreStateofMind said:


>


Took me a minute to notice, but nice!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Should NOT be framed and displayed inside the HC.  But, it is kinda cute!


----------



## meistro

How'd you get out of that section alive?


----------



## meistro

Look at all those unhappy IU fans! Priceless!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

meistro said:


> How'd you get out of that section alive?



I was unusually calm last night. My bride to be keeps me in check and it’s a good thing!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sycamore Proud said:


> Should NOT be framed and displayed inside the HC.  But, it is kinda cute!



It’s going to be blown up and put on a wall in my garage. Already working on measurements and prices if you all want to crowdfund it. Lol


----------



## CicrtckySycamore

[emoji23]


----------



## meistro

If we follow up this win with a solid season, I feel like this win over IU will be bigger than the ones back in the day. Last night was so dominant that it could have a positive impact on our future recruiting, scheduling and fan base, not to mention getting  the respect of basketball fans around the state. It wasn't a fluke or lucky last second shot. It was a total beat down that showed we belong.


----------



## BankShot

Indy Star Doyel thoughts::serenade:

http://www.courier-journal.com/stor...barrassing-start-archie-miller-era/851652001/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Some of you will get a chuckle out of this:


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> Some of you will get a chuckle out of this:

Somehow seems fitting.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

WOZ said:


> Based on the facts that we were not a good shooting team, good rebounding team, or had any big men who could chew gum and walk at the same time last year; I don't know how anyone can predict a win over IU.
> Improved athleticism doesn't necessarily mean improved basketball talent or basketball IQ
> Lansing says he hopes last season was just an aberration!  Really?  It is what it is!
> We're picked for 8th in the MVC for a reason.
> I hope I'm wrong and I know there's a bunch of you guys who are going to jump down my throat.
> Unless Lansing has pulled a Brian Kelly and has made overall improvements, I see another season of less than 20 wins.
> Again, I hope I'm wrong and I hope the Sycamores surprise the hell out of me!
> IU  92
> ISU 67
> (Would be much closer if played at Hulman Center)



Atleast you put yourself out there... Shoulda just inverted the scores and you woulda had something.


----------



## skdent1414

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Atleast you put yourself out there... Shoulda just inverted the scores and you woulda had something.



Sweet, a near 50 point miss on the score....solid work!


----------



## BrokerZ

I feel I'm very late to the party since it's nearly 2 days after the game, but this weekend has been nuts and I haven't had a chance to really sit down and digest what happened on Friday night.  I can't add much to what already has been said...other than I'm completely pumped for game #2.  I have so much optimism for this program right now that I can't wait for the next game.  I've said it for the last couple of months - our basketball program just seems to finally be on the rise again.  The bending-over we did to IU on Friday night just furthers that thought for me.

The important thing now is moving on and not resting on our laurels.  Confidence is great to have, but we can't get too high on our horse.  We had a little bit (or maybe a lot bit) of that happen last year after beating Butler.  We can't let this one win, in game one, define our season.  We're good, possibly very good, and we need to keep working and keep that chip on our shoulder.  

I hope we're constantly reminded how we were picked to finish 8th in the MVC.  The more times our guys can hear that, the better.  We played with an edge on Friday night, and I hope we keep that edge.  I want us to give a big F-U to all of the teams we play this year and make this season memorable!


----------



## TreeTop

It's a couple days after the season opener and I no longer have to wonder...

Regardless of the win/loss outcome, who will be our leading scorer tonight?
*Brenton Scott - 24*
Who will be our leading rebounder?
*Brandon Murphy - 5*
Who will lead the team in steals?
*Barnes, Davis, Key - 2*
Who will play the most minutes for ISU?
*Scott, Key - 28*
How many players will see the floor for the Sycamores?
*14*
How many turnovers will we have?
*19*
How many turnovers will IU have?
*19*
Can we control the tip?
*No*
Can we control the pace?
*Ummm, yes.*
Will it be a close game?
*No*
Will it be a blow out?
*Yes*
Will we win?
*Yes*
Will sports reports please stop using the phrase, "Talk about..." when asking questions at press conferences? Instead, find a way to phrase your question in the form of...wait for it...a question. (and no, this is not just directed at Todd Golden)
*During the press conference, I was impressed to not hear "Talk about..." as much as usual.*
Will IU fans and the non-Terre Haute media give credit to ISU in the event of an ISU win? Or will they treat it more like an IU blunder?
*They treated it more like an IU blunder...with some exception.*
How do you pronounce Skjodt?
*Scott*
Regardless of the win/loss outcome, how many years will it be before we play IU again?
*Well, we won't play them next year, but I'm gonna say less than 5.*


----------



## meistro

I usually root against IU every time they play. But, now that we blew them out, I'm torn. I still can't stand IU fans. But, I don't mind their new coach. Plus, if they play better from here on out, it makes our win look better. What do the rest of you think?


----------



## BankShot

TreeTop said:


> It's a couple days after the season opener and I no longer have to wonder...
> 
> ...Regardless of the win/loss outcome, how many years will it be before we play IU again?
> *Well, we won't play them next year, but I'm gonna say less than 5.*



I'll guess however long it takes for the ass swelling to subside and state-wide ego's to be renourished...


----------



## treeman

Sorry I'm late to the party. But my one simple question is, does anyone have a video of the full game so we can rewatch the beatdown over and over again? thanks


----------



## meistro

treeman said:


> Sorry I'm late to the party. But my one simple question is, does anyone have a video of the full game so we can rewatch the beatdown over and over again? thanks



I DVR'd it yesterday. I doubt they re air it on BTN


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I understand that Lansing was "teasing" some of the ISU fans at Saturday's football game about wearing IU gear at the IU game.  It seems that offering to give new ISU gear in exchange for the cream and crimson crap would be appropriate.  A solid punch to the nose would also suffice.


----------



## sycamorebacker

treeman said:


> Sorry I'm late to the party. But my one simple question is, does anyone have a video of the full game so we can rewatch the beatdown over and over again? thanks



The replay is on BTN2go plus.  I watched it today.


----------



## ISUCC

nice video on Twitter from Luke with some of the 3's, including Barne's 3 when he was nearly out of bounds


.@IJustBarted asked for it...I delivered. @JRsBBQ calling @IndStMBB's win over Indiana. #MarchOn pic.twitter.com/Z679sbXHB3— Luke Martin (@_LukePMartin) November 13, 2017



Good to see IU pick up a key home win tonight vs Howard (by 9 points). Up next they're at Seton Hall


----------



## Bluethunder

Glad IU won.  Had they lost it would have cheapened our win against them.

I hope they win a lot of games this year.  The more they win, the better our win against them looks.


----------



## Bob Evans

Reminded me a lot of ISU-Purdue game in Hulman Center in 1978. One of those elitist IU fans came in after the game started and sat next to me. He was belly-aching to begin with about bad calls, then turned on his own team, belly-aching about how awful they were playing. During one replay of a foul called against ISU that showed no contact at all, I finally couldn't hold myself back anymore and said, "Oh, they probably shouldn't show that replay again, huh?"


----------



## ISUCC

and now IPFW goes in and utterly destroys IU in Bloomington tonight. 

The Scott brothers have never lost to IU. 

Just still so frustrated to see how poorly we've done since this win. I am not sure we'd even be able to compete with IPFW at this stage of the season seeing how well they destroyed IU tonight.


----------



## 4Q_iu

ISUCC said:


> and now IPFW goes in and utterly destroys IU in Bloomington tonight.
> 
> The Scott brothers have never lost to IU.
> 
> Just still so frustrated to see how poorly we've done since this win. I am not sure we'd even be able to compete with IPFW at this stage of the season seeing how well they destroyed IU tonight.



Who knows...  The 'Dons did hit their 3s...  ~57% tonight...   Regardless, let's all enjoy another utter ass kicking off those **cks in gloomington!!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Football is off to a fun start!! Beautiful to see them playing competitive football again and winning on the road.

Hoops isn’t too far away - every now and again I enjoy a pick-me-up and this thread is beautiful. Even though last season sucked - this was a hell of a way to open up our season.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Football is off to a fun start!! Beautiful to see them playing competitive football again and winning on the road.
> 
> Hoops isn’t too far away - every now and again I enjoy a pick-me-up and this thread is beautiful. Even though last season sucked - this was a hell of a way to open up our season.



Believe I saw that there are 8 days until Midnight Madness and 50 days until Opening Tip.


----------

